# CTS V Wagon, Dynaudio Esotar, Brax Helix build



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm just finishing this up and will be my first build log posted here or any forum for that matter. I thought I'd post a teaser to peak some interest









Build pics won't be off my phone I'll try and get the log up ASAP just have to finish a few things...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hurry up


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG another V on here? And it is a wagon??? You guys are killing me!!! Pics of the exterior please!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

More pics of the Wagon please...


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

The full log will be up later in the week but I'll snap you a pic tomorrow. It's dusty at the moment lol It's still 100% stock on the exterior it only has like 70 miles on it....


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Stock is just how I like them


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

Fantastic choice of equipment !


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

She's dirty at the moment...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I love these wagons! In for the completed product!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Beautiful car, very stealthy color. I like that your gaffer's tape matches your calipers


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

WoW...let me wipe off my screen...lol


----------



## Shane (Oct 8, 2009)

Subscribed!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Where's the rest of it?

Josh


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I like!

Sub'd......


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

good old ft.myers, grew up there, did a lot of car audio there, good to see some nice work coming out of there again.keep up the good work. where are you guys located?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

jpeezy said:


> good old ft.myers, grew up there, did a lot of car audio there, good to see some nice work coming out of there again.keep up the good work. where are you guys located?


They do do very good work. They brought out a badass Ram duelly to my SQ meet last year. I can't wait to see and hear this bad boy. Love the equipment but I'm biased


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

We're actually in Bonita Springs between Fort Myers and Naples, we're right on Tamiami Trl. Yeah most shops here are typical turn and burn shops no real detail in anything. I'm no SQ guru but I strive for an excellent solid install. The client is taking delivery tomorrow so I'm in a bit of a squeeze preparing last minute things for him (system diagram, organizing build pics, getting an initial tune, etc..) I'm also in the middle of a master bath reno in my home so I'm slammed lol but I should have build pics up this weekend... I'll try and hurry


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

OK here we go lets start on the front stage. 

First I took the Esotar apart and made an aluminum adapter so it could fit and mount like the Bose mid it was replacing.














Then for the Midbass we fabricated a mount from 1/2" starboard and added a 1/4" piece to flush the driver and make the adapter the same thickness as the oem speaker so wen we place the foam ring it seals to the door just like the oem speaker did.


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Rear fill consisted of the Esotar E650, Esotec MD102, ran off of the Esotec Passive. The OEM mid is mounted to the panel itself, and is a 5 1/4" so we made a plate and fastened it to the door itself.


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Here are some misc wiring shots we used a combo of Tesa tape and tech flex for wire covering, we like to use the Tesa cloth tape to have an OEM appearance. We used Molex connectors throughout the install for ease of service and being able to return it to stock by simply plugging and un-plugging.


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

On to the enclosure and rear cargo area deadening and amp rack. I didn't get many pics of the rack unfortunately...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

This is very my style of install, factory integration vs. visible fabrication, love it!

And chopping up $700 tweeters??? AWESOME!!!


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Some finished and exterior pics.


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Architect7 said:


> This is very my style of install, factory integration vs. visible fabrication, love it!
> 
> And chopping up $700 tweeters??? AWESOME!!!


Thanks it was my clients demand that it looked completely oem when put together, and no tweeters were harmed in the making


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

I know this is an audio forum but we also did a built in radar as well...


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not sure why it doubled some pics sorry....


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

wow very nice. I didnt know the Matrix amps were that large


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Which RCAs did you use? I like the way the connectors look 

Radar detector readout integrated into the rearview is NICE! Definitely required for a 600hp wagon


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice !!!!


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

casey said:


> wow very nice. I didnt know the Matrix amps were that large


Yeah I checked the dimensions before we ordered them and I was like Meh not that big. Then I got them and was surprised at the size lol, barely fit...


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Architect7 said:


> Which RCAs did you use? I like the way the connectors look
> 
> Radar detector readout integrated into the rearview is NICE! Definitely required for a 600hp wagon


They are stinger tips and stinger wire soldered, tech flexed, and heat shrank by myself


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Did you grab the OEM signal post Bose processing or after? 

I like what you did with the Tweeters.


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

The signal had to be used after the amp as it's fixed level to the amp and using the drc for volume wasn't an option


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Sucked to have such stellar gear and use that signal but sounds pretty Damn good anyhow. We're gonna let it have a good break in period then really dial it in.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

jKnight said:


> The signal had to be used after the amp as it's fixed level to the amp and using the drc for volume wasn't an option





jKnight said:


> Sucked to have such stellar gear and use that signal but sounds pretty Damn good anyhow. We're gonna let it have a good break in period then really dial it in.


Yeah. I had to do the same thing. DSP controlled thru the GM Low Speed bus. But with the new install, I'll be grabbing them pre-Bose AMP/DSP and using the Mosconi 6to8 with AMAS and the remote volume control. Still loose steering wheel controls though. 

There are a few things you can turn off to help. Volume Compensation and Audiopilot.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

jKnight said:


> They are stinger tips and stinger wire soldered, tech flexed, and heat shrank by myself


Wow, amazing attention to detail, I love it. Are those Stinger plugs available to us commoners or dealer only?


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Architect7 said:


> Wow, amazing attention to detail, I love it. Are those Stinger plugs available to us commoners or dealer only?


They would be available to anybody that goes to a stinger dealer


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweet, thank you!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

my new favorite looking amp.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Hope you have some extra rear sensors for that radar detector. They seem to go bad on EVERY one of those we've put it. Seems like they last about a year. I wish they'd put a connector toward the rear, so you don't have to rerun the cable every time.

Nice work on the car. I recently did one of these, and even after the factory amp, it sounded pretty good. I was pleasantly surprised.

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Great looking build.


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

JayinMI said:


> Hope you have some extra rear sensors for that radar detector. They seem to go bad on EVERY one of those we've put it. Seems like they last about a year. I wish they'd put a connector toward the rear, so you don't have to rerun the cable every time.
> 
> Nice work on the car. I recently did one of these, and even after the factory amp, it sounded pretty good. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Jay


We have very few issues and with them, on the new pro shifters there is a plug near the rear now if you look at the build pics you will see them in a service loop in the rear gate. I'd cut and solder the wires before running a whole new cable on the old ones or slap a plug on them and use a junction.


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not usually this forward, but that is one sexy box! :thumbsup:


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

30something said:


> I'm not usually this forward, but that is one sexy box! :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

Very clean install and impressive gear. That is definitely some work to be proud of. I bet it sounds great. 

The only thing that caught my eye was the amplifiers under that cover. I noticed you are in Florida and those Brax amps gotta run a bit warm, right? Just assuming they are class a/b.

Is there some other ventilation we can't see or is it really not an issue with those amps?


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

How do you get to the power button on the controller for the 9500ci?


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Hoye0017 said:


> Very clean install and impressive gear. That is definitely some work to be proud of. I bet it sounds great.
> 
> The only thing that caught my eye was the amplifiers under that cover. I noticed you are in Florida and those Brax amps gotta run a bit warm, right? Just assuming they are class a/b.
> 
> Is there some other ventilation we can't see or is it really not an issue with those amps?


I do question heat being a issue as well but they have a fan underneath them and the heat sinks are huge... He lives over an hour away and reported no problems yet so we will see....


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

What? said:


> How do you get to the power button on the controller for the 9500ci?


It's relocated to the under side of the steering column.


----------



## JYarrow (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful job man!!!


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

quite sexy equipment 
awesome integration 
subscribed

indeed matrix are quite bulky.


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

That car is sick!


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok update it's back and we are indeed installing fans! They aren't shutting off but they are getting very hot as one would expect....


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

What a killer install. Kudos to the attention to detail and the complete OEM appearance. Just first class all the way. I am jelly.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Very nice. Great work.


----------



## BumpinJetta (May 17, 2013)

hmmm. that car looks awfully familiar. 

glad to see everyone likes the work!


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^BumpinJetta is the other man involved in the build! Woot lol ;l


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Love your work, very nice indeed!

Quick question, how did you accomplish the display in the rear view mirror? Is it an aftermarket mirror or did you replace the glass in the existing mirror? I'm looking at doing something similar but I don't know where to start. 

I appreciate any guidance etc.

Thanks!


[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks great guys!!!


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Joey!


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

I mean JOey


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

haha.. I was like "who is he thanking.."


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

learned lots reading the log, gonna apply it soon  

and i love the stealth with all the gear in the floor


----------



## ChrisBrinkley (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow man, I got to say this is one of the vehicles I look at and say damn I need to do the next system like this yet I never get to it because something else comes up.

Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Bing my goal was a log as thorough as something you would do and I quickly realized damn that's a lot of work lol  I tried talking him into doing a SIS style false floor but he wouldn't have it, no visible mods anywhere, regardless of reason.


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

SQram said:


> Love your work, very nice indeed!
> 
> Quick question, how did you accomplish the display in the rear view mirror? Is it an aftermarket mirror or did you replace the glass in the existing mirror? I'm looking at doing something similar but I don't know where to start.
> 
> ...


This is one question I can't disclose, I will say on this particular mirror new glass is highly recommended!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, okay. I give up... anyone have a link to this Tesa felt tape? 

I was going to use techflex everywhere but it makes bending a wire a pain.


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Email Jeremy at [email protected]
for your Tesa needs


----------



## dukieman23 (Oct 5, 2008)

wow very nice!


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Is the Tesa tape the same as the 3M Temflex 1755? 

3M Architecture & Construction : 3M


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo

Tesa is an OEM manufacturer of tape. It is pretty awesome stuff. I use it quite a bit.
I have some on deck for your car too, Kristopher! 





richiec77 said:


> Is the Tesa tape the same as the 3M Temflex 1755?
> 
> 3M Architecture & Construction : 3M


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo
> 
> Tesa is an OEM manufacturer of tape. It is pretty awesome stuff. I use it quite a bit.
> I have some on deck for your car too, Kristopher!


Awesome! I need to check this stuff out. I already LOVE the 3M 1755 tape. 

Ssshhh....no one knows yet. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

This is a VERY impressive install !!!

LOVE the OEM aspects combined with the SQ I'm sure it displays....

This was my goal with my Acura MDX install that was never completed....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Moment of silence for what would have been an EPIC build...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

LOL....

I do have another car....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ and it to will be an epic build! with great equipment.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

SQram said:


> Love your work, very nice indeed!
> 
> Quick question, how did you accomplish the display in the rear view mirror? Is it an aftermarket mirror or did you replace the glass in the existing mirror? I'm looking at doing something similar but I don't know where to start.
> 
> ...



Click here

They are a little pricey but if you already have a mirror then mostly likely you can send it in to have it upgraded. 

For a totally stealth install I would look into a headrest type integration for the sensing gear. Laser will be eliminated, but if you know anything about laser, unless you have a high powered jammer then its to late once you receive notification from your detector. For laser I would recommend the Laser Interceptor https://www.laser-interceptorusa.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Falstaff.

I'm looking to incorporate the LCD from a Mosconi 6to8 controller in the rear view. I've removed it from the main circuit board and soldered a multi conductor back to the main board. Just not sure what to use for the mirror/glass so it's visible when powered up. Mirror tint is probably my best bet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## focused313 (Apr 19, 2012)

beautiful car. nice equipment. beautiful install...clean and oem. great work.


----------

